# Excess luggage on flight



## Gail (Mar 23, 2008)

Hurray! Just got our Visa through this morning (applied 18th April so super fast). Just booked our flights to sydney. So no going back now. 
I noted that on a "before you go thread" there was reference to getting your luggage allowance increased. Do you just phone the airline - perhaps I should have asked before I booked!

Anyway, 7 weeks today. Sydney here we come. will do a cost of living piece as soon as I can get my head around it all and get a net connection. Hoping that its not sky high in the Emerald city!

Good luck to all those still waiting or just starting to apply.

Gail


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!

That's great news Gail!

We couldn't get the extra luggage allowance since we had already flown on the visa to get it validated so I can't help you there. We used a company Removals & Excess Baggage Specialists: International & Overseas Household Removals, Excess & Unaccompanied Baggage Shipping Worldwide to get an extra suitcase flown out. 

I would give the airline a ring and see what they say. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Gail,

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

We flew with Singapore Airlines on our validation trip and I got them to email me to confirm the increased baggage allowance. Most check-in staff (if they are having a good day) will give you the additional allowance once they know you're emigrating. But, it's *not *always a given so I would always recommend anyone to get it in writing.

One more thing....when we flew back on the permanent move over the people in front of us at check in were over by quite a few kgs and the airline was charging them £35 per kilo over the allowance. 

Good luck with your move over

Dolly


----------



## Gail (Mar 23, 2008)

*BA are tight!*

Well, British Airways are refusing to increase our luggage allowance. They were the cheapest airline to fly with but there is clearly a reason for that. The allowance is 23kg for one case in the hold. Any extra bags cost £60 a pop and still only 23kg. 
Something for people to watch out for when they book to come over I think..


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Gail,

I've just done a bit of research (and I also have a friend who works for BA) and she was certain that only Singapore Airlines and Emirates (?) give you the extra baggage allowance.

For a while, I was wondering if it may have been the visa type you're travelling on (aforementioned airlines will only allow extra baggage on a visa with PR).

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dolly said:


> For a while, I was wondering if it may have been the visa type you're travelling on (aforementioned airlines will only allow extra baggage on a visa with PR).
> 
> Dolly


And only if you haven't already validated your visa.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## RedRose (May 14, 2008)

Gail,


Congrates,

We also have applied on 9th May and on 13th May our Health requirement finalised. Actually can you guide waht are the various stages of status which will appear on online tracking system. Now it is showing Application Visa being processed.

Now what we expect to see status and after how many days and what next after that.


Where you or your company agent app;lied 457 Visa for yours in australia which visa centre?


----------



## kar-kier (May 6, 2008)

We are flying with emirates, but they have told us that we WON'T get the additional baggage as we are going on a 457 visa, which is only temporary! I pointed out that we weren;t coming back, but they were having none of it!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

kar-kier said:


> We are flying with emirates, but they have told us that we WON'T get the additional baggage as we are going on a 457 visa, which is only temporary! I pointed out that we weren;t coming back, but they were having none of it!


Yep as Dolly mentioned the extra luggage is only allowed with permanent residency. The airlines are very strict with these rules.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ingrid (May 15, 2008)

hi, 

Can someone tell me more about this excess luggage allowance for permanent resident migrating to Australia? where can I get info?
Thanks a million


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Ingrid said:


> hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me more about this excess luggage allowance for permanent resident migrating to Australia? where can I get info?
> Thanks a million


We read about it on a forum and then contacted the airlines directly. You can check out their websites to see if it's on there or give them a call.

Regards,
Karen


----------

